# just experienced bloody diarrhea and im very scared.



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I just had diarrhea and it came with a lot of bright red blood. This is a first for me. I had a flare up last night and was having very bad diarrhea so I'm not sure if that's a reason. But has anyone else experienced this? Should I be really concerned?? I'm very scared.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually bright red blood is anal irritation, like a hemorrhoid bleeding. Diarrhea can certainly bother something like that enough to bleed.That being said, it would be good to have a doctor take a look back there to see if you have something that would explain it.A one off is usually less concerning than if this were a regular event.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would agree on all accounts with Kathleen.Did the blood look like it appeared after the BM, or within the stool itself?My own experience was regular fresh bleeding from irritation of too many BM's/wiping etc.Your doctor those is the best person to advise though.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's no where near as alarming as black tarry blood. As mentioned, usually bright red means an internal hemorrhoid is bleeding. You can supplement with metamucil or another fiber until the hemorrhoid goes away. (metamucil always works for my hemorrhoids).


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

It looked like it was in the bm. I of course called my mom because I was so scared. She told me to monitor it and see if it happens again. Then call my doc. She told me the same thing, bright red usually means irritation and bleeding near the anus and not in the intestines. It was just alarming when it happened. I'm hoping it was just from the diarrhea I was experiencing. It was different than usual. No cramping and no urgency to go. I had to push to get it to come out and when I did it was watery. So I'm hoping ill do better today.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It seems you are in flare so I would _really_ try to calm yourself down a bit hon as getting anxious and fearful with everything is only going to make things worse.Go to your Dr if you are having too hard a time coping with this flare... at the least they can re-assure you.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. I only had that one bm with visible blood. A few thereafter i saw blood when i wiped but only a little bit. Of course im back to not being able to go. But the responses def helped me calm down about it.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

- ever look into juicing alot of raw dark greens such as spinach / kale / dandelion / wheat grass juice- fasting 24 hours a week to gain greater control of appetite / wrongful food cravings - a raw vegan diet - a on / off rich liquid diet with alot of homemade nut / seed mylks for good fats / protein - dark green smoothies- deep breathing same time every nite before bed * im brand new here and dont know anything about anybody having read zero threads beyond the first post this thread ,i just figured to throw some thoughts out there in case gave any good ideas . im 53 and been vegan 18 years entire time self reading about nutrition / natural healing methods / diseases / veganism / raw foodism . past 7 years been intoraw foodism and fasting . have had ibs issue since before going raw foodist / fasting and it hasnt healed it , but its the best mode ive discovered to date . and ive alot of faith in my current raw vegan / fasting mode , that said between my age and first 35 years of terrible meat / potatoes / bread / junk food diet with near zero raw plant foods involved ive alot of cleansing / rebuilding to do in order to regain perfect health


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And just so you know rawfoodvegan,... food isn't the only IBS trigger. For some IBS'ers it has nothing whatsoever to do with WHAT they eat. It is more THAT they eat.


----------

